# Any Discord servers or Telegram groups out there?



## Sapphire-Wolf (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi!

I’m still quite new here but I‘d like to make friends within this community and I was wondering if there are any telegram groups or discord servers who would let me join?
I‘ve read many links posted here are expired so I thought it could be an idea to ask with a entirely new thread.
Besides of everything related to the fandom I'm interested in gaming (not only racing games, also strategy and classic games), cars/planes, technology, music and photo/video editing.
I‘m not really good in drawing but at least I’ve experience in creating/designing furry styled car liveries.
I speak English and German and I‘m quite fast in answering.
I‘d really appreciate if someone could help me


----------



## Asher Grey (Dec 23, 2018)

I have a discord server for art/furries! All the regulars are bogged down by finals and holiday stuff but we have regular art raffles, as well as cah nights with furry decks and such. It's strictly SFW --as, although I like porn as much as the next guy, I get tired of it being the focus of so many furry groups-- and anyone's welcome to join. As for Telegram, I made one today and am also looking for groups to join. 

My server invite is here: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Dec 23, 2018)

I have my own arcade themed server! It isnt furry focused but we are friendly to them and have a lot of furries. We have a lot of giveaways and events, it would be a blast to have you join us! Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Sapphire-Wolf (Dec 23, 2018)

Asher Grey said:


> I have a discord server for art/furries! All the regulars are bogged down by finals and holiday stuff but we have regular art raffles, as well as cah nights with furry decks and such. It's strictly SFW --as, although I like porn as much as the next guy, I get tired of it being the focus of so many furry groups-- and anyone's welcome to join. As for Telegram, I made one today and am also looking for groups to join.
> 
> My server invite is here: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers





Battle Foxxo said:


> I have my own arcade themed server! It isnt furry focused but we are friendly to them and have a lot of furries. We have a lot of giveaways and events, it would be a blast to have you join us! Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


Great! 
You can count me in for both, just give me a day, I'm quite busy rn ^^


----------



## SpiritualAngelWolf (Dec 24, 2018)

Here is my Discord Server! Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Sapphire-Wolf (Dec 25, 2018)

SpiritualAngelWolf said:


> Here is my Discord Server! Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


Nice, I'll join as soon as possible


----------

